# Scrambler 50 manual



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

looking for Scrambler 50 service manual, bought a used one for my son, but needs work, is the E-ton, the same? I read somewere, they were, thanks Tim


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hey tim ill hunt this manual for you. 
Tomorrow i will find it guaranteed. 
I will post in this thread once i have it uploaded.


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks in advance, also looking for owners manual, I will look for that at polaris sight.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Owners manual is definitely on popo site. I saw it. 
Getting ready to go to work then ill find the manual


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here you go sir:
2003 Polaris Scrambler 50/90 Outlaw90 Predator90 Service Manual
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=205


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i saw that you downloaded it. was it what you needed?


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, thanks again, do you know about electronic speed control?, it says to install jumper, to slow it down, I don't have the jumper, is it just a wire connected to 2 screws?, I will try to look at parts manual, I down loaded operator and parts manual, do you want to add them to manuals? looks like they are all on polaris web sight.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have a link to that i think. i didnt want to take the time to download them all thought i might go ahead. I did look and they are all there. 

a jumper is just a piece of wire. if you are jumping 2 pins in a connector a paperclip makes the perfect jumper. good luck, mate!


----------

